# how old r u?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just wondering what age level we have here on this site..

me 26


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oops wrong place ..can a mod please move this to the lounge..appreciated....


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm 18 but I'm trapped here in this 37 year old body!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im 18


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Big 23


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

38


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

more than old enough to drink, but not old enough for low car insurance rates...like if thats ever going to happen :|


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am glad to see some older piranha lovers.........I am 35


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

23


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

21.. 6 years ago!!!


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

im 18


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm 21 years of age living in Oregon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm 20 and a half and I have been keeping fish since I was 5 and a quarter


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

33 years old


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehe worng forum


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

just turned 20


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

26 (and *not* 15, Jeff







)


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2003)

i am 18 and i am keeping fish from 8


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

21


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

21


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Also the big 23.

Moved to Lounge.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

24 going on 17


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

19, but i feel like im 6 years old at times







..........EWWWWW everyone got cooties, ewwwwwww!


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

20,,, been keeping fish for 6 months lol i got hooked, spent all my $ on tanks and fish


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

16 and iahve been keeping ifhs since i was 7


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

20 I've Had p's for 5 months now.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

32 unfortunately


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

quarter of tooooooooo long - 25


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 26 (and *not* 15, Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just F'n with ya Jonas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You better


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im 15. and i have ben keeping piranha since i was 13. june will be my 4th year in the hobby.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I will be 19 march 19th


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> im 15. and i have ben keeping piranha since i was 13. june will be my 4th year in the hobby.


 Wow, cool


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. its pretty cool.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Damn near 25. Guess that would be middle aged for me.

-Kevin-


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

20 been keeping piranha's since november, have alot of them and had alot of them to, I am addicted, it is pretty poor when u go to the pet store all 5 plus i visit on a weekly basis and they know what i want and my name at that, god it is nice, dont even have to ask anymore for feeders they do it without asking lol.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. the manager at big als wants me to work there. but i told them i cant. cause i have issues with comunication


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm 30


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

It looks like im the OLD Fart here


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> yea. the manager at big als wants me to work there.


 ...so are you telling us you too are a "big gay" piranha breeder?


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

31


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

23


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

29 and owning P's since 14 yo


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

23 but feelin like 33


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

21~!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Damn near 25. Guess that would be middle aged for me.
> 
> -Kevin-


 Realy? damn my gf is 24


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

9 x 2... for now ... in like 9 months...i'll be 9+9+1 ... i'm getting old fast


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> 9 x 2... for now ... in like 9 months...i'll be 9+9+1 ... i'm getting old fast


 ....56 is old, 74 is old, 33 is still young....but when you're 18, you're still a baby


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KQ you have 10 months...lol its me that has 9 months...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KQ you have 10 months...lol its me that has 9 months...


 what is it with girls and age? eventually you all get old and saggy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

And a legal baby I am!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

And men dont ??!?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And a legal baby I am!!


 isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> but when you're 18, you're still a baby


You said at 18 we're still a baby...and at 18 your legal, so put 2 and 2 together and you have a "legal baby"...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > but when you're 18, you're still a baby
> ...


 ...nevermind, forget it....you killed my joke


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I'll be 21 on march 22.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i never said exactly 9 mo... so i was off by 2 weeks, so sue me...

although SOME women may become old and saggy, MOST men will eventually need viagra to keep "up"... when the time comes, call up karen. she can tell you the 1800 number for viagra... [dont ask why she has it memorized]

so if at 18 we're still babies, what about 19?? are you a toddler? and besides, old has no age limit. you're old when you feel old. i know people be in their 90's and think like they're 16. i consider them young. its all in how you act and feel inside. i mean geez! karen and i can both act like 2 year olds sometimes...THAT'S when you should be calling us babies...or in karen's words... "legal babies"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what about 19? im just saying you're 18 and complaining that your old....i'd wanna see what happens when you turn 30


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i'll say i'm ancient, but again, that's only for me. i'm a strange human being in which is difficult to fully understand. most are barely getting the jist of who i am, and they've known me for quite some time...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> i'll say i'm ancient, but again, that's only for me. i'm a strange human being in which is difficult to fully understand. most are barely getting the jist of who i am, and they've known me for quite some time...


 perhaps you should open up a little more...it might get you far


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

perhaps, but where's the fun in that? if everyone knew exactly who it is i am, there would be no point in knowing me. i'd become predictable. [not good] i'd rather be the unpredictable one who could predict others with ease. besides, the longer you know me, the better chance you have at understanding my thoughts, actions, and me...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> if everyone knew exactly who it is i am, there would be no point in knowing me.


 so what's the point of guessing exactly who you are?....you might as well say "f**k it, why bother knowing her"....then you'd be alienated


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

shure. if you say so. no one guesses who i am, mostly because there's a 99% failure rate. as time progresses, people learn, its that easy. -whatever- i'm not going to argue. think what you want.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

people will learn if you open up, people walk away if you keep your mouth shut!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> people will learn if you open up, people walk away if you keep your mouth shut!


 eh? there comes a point when u can talk to much


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

true. so very true. which is why, personally, i prefer to talk too little, so that there's more to get to know, rather than talk too much, where there's nothing left.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> true. so very true. which is why, personally, i prefer to talk too little, so that there's more to get to know, rather than talk too much, where there's nothing left.


 i prefer interactive communications than verbal communications







...could learn a lot more by a girls touch than her blabbing on about how cute eminem is


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hey hey hey. leave eminem out of this one ... he did nothing to you. besides, a girl can dream, cant she??


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> hey hey hey. leave eminem out of this one ... he did nothing to you. besides, a girl can dream, cant she??


 i didn't say eminem did anything to me







...nor did i say anything about stopping a girls dreams







....im just talking about how girls babble on about useless stuff







....but no fears we still listen to you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Okay Okay....sheesh. Closed.


----------

